# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Cách đơn giản tránh mất tiền oan từ smartphone !!!!!

## giangnguyen9199

Tính năng kết nối của smartphone là "con dao hai lưỡi", có thể làm tăng tiền hóa đơn điện thoại hàng tháng vì dù không có nhu cầu, thiết bị vẫn âm thầm kết nối qua sóng GPRS và 3G.

Nhiều người phàn nàn từ khi chuyển sang dùng điện thoại thông minh, số tiền đóng cho nhà mạng bỗng dưng tăng bất thường trong khi nhu cầu và tần suất gọi không khác so với các tháng trước. Sau khi tìm hiểu nguyên nhân, lý do chính cho việc tăng phí bất ngờ chính là cước dữ liệu truy cập mạng GPRS/3G. 
Người sử dụng có các lựa chọn sau:
Dùng APNDroid tắt/mở nhanh kết nối: Trên kho ứng dụng Market có widget APNDroid miễn phí. Sau khi cài đặt, bạn có thể tắt/mở nhanh kết nối GPRS/3G chỉ với một lần chạm. Màu đỏ thể hiện kết nối đang được ngắt còn màu xanh cho thấy kết nối đang được thực hiện.
​Dễ dàng bật/tắt kết nối GPRS/3G chỉ với một lần chạm. Dùng Quick Settings: Mạnh hơn APNDroid, Quick Settings điều khiển nhiều tác vụ khác nhau. Tương tự SBSettings trên iPhone, Quick Settings không những có thể tắt/mở nhanh kết nối 3G mà còn điều khiển được kết nối Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, GPS và các chức năng hệ thống khác, trong đó APN control có nhiệm vụ điều khiển tắt/mở kết nối 3G.
​
Tắt 3G qua APN control của Quick Settings. Tạo một điểm kết nối ảo: Tương tự trên iPhone, bạn cũng có thể tạo kết nối ảo trên hệ điều hành Android. Bạn truy cập Settings/Wireless & networks (hoặc Wireless controls)/Mobile networks (hoặc Mobile network settings)/Access Point Names.

Ở màn hình APNs, bấm menu / New APN để tạo kết nối mới. Trong màn hình điền các thông số, bạn cần chú ý đến 2 dòng đầu: Name: Chọn một tên bất kỳ, ví dụ fake, APN: Chọn một tên tùy ý, Các thông số còn lại để nguyên vàlưu kết nối ảo này. Chọn dấu chấm tròn ở dòng fake để lựa chọn kết nối ảo nếu không có nhu cầu kết nối. Khi nào cần, bạn chỉ cần chọn APN của nhà mạng tương ứng.
​Thông qua APN “ảo”, bạn cũng có thể ngắt những kết nối không mong muốn. 
*Trích Vnexpress.net​*

----------

